# Fury Prop Help



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yooo, I got a EC Fury with a 60 hp 2021 Tohatsu. Still in the break-in period…. At 6000 rpm saw 30mph…. Trying to find out if that’s the average for a 60hp with aluminum prop…. Going to get a stainless prop….Tohatsu & Suzuki is about 8lbs difference…. 

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I recently ran a customer’s Fury with a Merc 60 4 stroke and Foreman prop and saw 33-34. I raised the outboard 4” higher than the highest JP and mounting holes.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I recently ran a customer’s Fury with a Merc 60 4 stroke and Foreman prop and saw 33-34. I raised the outboard 4” higher than the highest JP and mounting holes.


Right on. 3 blade prop?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes 3 blade XXX cup. I forget the diameter and pitch Jack made for it but that doesn’t matter, totally different than the “hatsu. 
I’ve never seen a skiff with a newer Tohatsu and 4 blade.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes 3 blade XXX cup. I forget the diameter and pitch Jack made for it but that doesn’t matter, totally different than the “hatsu.
> I’ve never seen a skiff with a newer Tohatsu and 4 blade.


Ok. Supposedly with a 4 blade it will jump on plane a 1/2 boat length…….


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Following buddy....I just f*ed up my prop on my etec60 on my fury. It's a ss 3 blade viper...any idea if I can get it repaired? ...who is this Foreman fella?


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

shallow_fellow_jax said:


> Following buddy....I just f*ed up my prop on my etec60 on my fury. It's a ss 3 blade viper...any idea if I can get it repaired? ...who is this Foreman fella?


Jack Foreman, He disconnected his business line and his good buddy that gave me the correct # said he’s probably way behind and not taking orders….

I just ordered one from nettleprops.com for 307.00. 3 blade….they do repairs as well. Hope that is helpful


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Jack Foreman, He disconnected his business line and his good buddy that gave me the correct # said he’s probably way behind and not taking orders….
> 
> I just ordered one from nettleprops.com for 307.00. 3 blade….they do repairs as well. Hope that is helpful


Hell yeah, super helpful good buddy. That's a big 10-4 on nettle. I'll give em a looky lou.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

shallow_fellow_jax said:


> Hell yeah, super helpful good buddy. That's a big 10-4 on nettle. I'll give em a looky lou.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

You will likely be underpitched with that 13p prop. Several folks here with the Tohatsu 60 MFS are running 15p and 16p. The SCB is great prop though - good choice.

To answer your question, I saw 36-38 mph solo with my 60 MFS running the stock 15p aluminum 3 blade prop on a B2/Waterman splash.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Salt said:


> You will likely be underpitched with that 13p prop. Several folks here with the Tohatsu 60 MFS are running 15p and 16p. The SCB is great prop though - good choice.
> 
> To answer your question, I saw 36-38 mph solo with my 60 MFS running the stock 15p aluminum 3 blade prop on a B2/Waterman splash.


I let the powertec folks make that decision for my motor & fury. The pitch can always be modified later from a prop specialist I’m assuming? I might order a 4 blade as well…. What do you suggest?


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

I don't want to hijack your thread, so I might start my own, but just for shoots and goggles. Here's yesterday's aftermath.






























Sucked. But was interesting to see and feel the effects to the boat that the bend made. Wot for 2 men, Full load for me with this prop (fury/2020 etec60) has always been gps 32ish. Have seen 35 light load. Always good hole shot. After the trailer fell off the end of the ramp at super duper low tide while my buddy was backing down and I had it in gear in reverse to slide off and launch, the trailer dropped down, I had motor trimmed too far down and the prop just barely hit something hard and bent. We fished the evening anyway (caught some good fish 🥲) and saw wot at only 26 gps mph. I don't have a gauge, but I could hear rpms we're higher than normal. We just cruised at about 23. I may just order the same prop again. Viper ss 3 blade 13-7/8 x 17"
...however I'm curious if there is something "better"...


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

shallow_fellow_jax said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, so I might start my own, but just for shoots and goggles. Here's yesterday's aftermath.
> View attachment 175174
> View attachment 175175
> View attachment 175176
> ...


no man, all good!! Post away


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

shallow_fellow_jax said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, so I might start my own, but just for shoots and goggles. Here's yesterday's aftermath.
> View attachment 175174
> View attachment 175175
> View attachment 175176
> ...


could always be worse! Luckily just a 400 prop and a 2000 lower unit, and you still caught fish!


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

RotorslapX71 said:


> could always be worse! Luckily just a 400 prop and a 2000 lower unit, and you still caught fish!


You ain't kiddin, Jack. ...watched this guy come up and smash a Rapala suspending twitch bait I was working hard in the current







and take me for a ride on my 2000 penn clash, extra fast combo. Made me forget all about the prop for a minute.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

FYI, Etec’s use a larger gearcase than the Tohatsu MFS. Gear ratio’s are also different so prop pitch and diameter will be different. 

As far as 4 blade props go, I’ve heard the Solas C4 14p runs well on the MFS 60 but have not verified personally.


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Salt said:


> FYI, Etec’s use a larger gearcase than the Tohatsu MFS. Gear ratio’s are also different so prop pitch and diameter will be different.
> 
> As far as 4 blade props go, I’ve heard the Solas C4 14p runs well on the MFS 60 but have not verified personally.


Yes yes, understood. Just sharing here what I've been running in case other etec'ers browse the thread in the future.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Salt said:


> FYI, Etec’s use a larger gearcase than the Tohatsu MFS. Gear ratio’s are also different so prop pitch and diameter will be different.
> 
> As far as 4 blade props go, I’ve heard the Solas C4 14p runs well on the MFS 60 but have not verified personally.


ok copy that, thanks!


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Update....I popped into the big West Marine here in jax. Just wanted to browse their props.
Much to my surprise they had a few decent options. AND they are having a 25% off sale on "Turning Point" brand props.
West Marine also has a little "prop finder" computer thingy. You plug in your year make model and it gives you their branded skus for their props and the compatible hub kits.
I ended up with a 3 blade SS 13.25 × 19 and a hub kit for it all for about $350.
Just swapped her out. Easy swap and hub kit install. Took 15 mins because I've never done it before.
I'll update again once it's been run.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

shallow_fellow_jax said:


> Update....I popped into the big West Marine here in jax. Just wanted to browse their props.
> Much to my surprise they had a few decent options. AND they are having a 25% off sale on "Turning Point" brand props.
> West Marine also has a little "prop finder" computer thingy. You plug in your year make model and it gives you their branded skus for their props and the compatible hub kits.
> I ended up with a 3 blade SS 13.25 × 19 and a hub kit for it all for about $350.
> ...


Score! How tight did you tighten the prop nut? I’m guessing each motor has foot lbs?


----------

